# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  I've stopped dreaming

## sleepyperson

I don't know why, but I've stopped lucid dreaming. Actually, dreaming altogether. I haven't had a dream in about 2 months, and it's really bothering me. What might be wrong?

----------


## Abra

Nothing's wrong. You're still dreaming; you just don't remember. There are a variety of things you can do to help dream recall.

Tell yourself before you go to bed that you will remember your dreams.
Tell yourself the same thing if you wake up in the middle of the night.
Read some of your past dream journal entries.
Write about any lingering emotions you have when you wake up in the morning.
Keep a consistent sleep schedule.
_Don't stress_ over tomorrow until tomorrow comes (meditate).

Your dreams will return soon, I promise!

----------


## ninja9578

No, you are always dreaming.  You just stopped remember it, you can lay in bed and they'll come back to you eventually.  That'll jump start your dream memory again.

----------


## Barefooted Student

I suggest meditating, having confidence that you will recall your next set of dreams. Basically like Abra said, it is just a dry spell, everyone dreams.

----------


## Wavefunction

As others have said, you're still dreaming. The Dream Recall tutorial might help you to remember them more often.  :smiley: 

Why is this in the Dream Control forum?

----------


## sleepyperson

Thanks everyone for your replies. I'll try as many things as I can until I start remembering my dreams or start dreaming again.

----------


## Aly

I find that the issue for me is that stress is the problem. I stopped sleeping well, therefore not remembering my dreams, and then I decided that I needed to relax. I suggest exercising in the middle of the day (running works best for me) and eating something healthy three hours before bed. Do not eat within those three hours, you'll screw your metabolism up.

After doing this, change your pillow and switch your mattress. I find that a better night's sleep helps me get back on track.

----------

